# Vent about people and praise of shelter dog



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)

Back in January, I adopted my dog Lucy from a shelter. She had been picked up by a humane society officer in a rural area running loose and not claimed. She had no tags, no micro chip, and was wearing nothing but a too-big ratty worn out collar. 

She was friendly, well adjusted, and was in good body weight and healthy when she was found. Someone must have owned her. My guess is, though, that she was owned by someone who had the attitude of "it's only a dog--if it runs away, it runs away--no big deal". It just amazes me that someone didn't care enough to come looking for this sweet dog. 

Lucy is absolutely wonderful. She has been super in the house, great with my cats, trustworthy in the house while I'm away, friendly with everyone, class star at her agility and fly ball classes I've been doing with her recently, etc. She is a super dog! Everyone that meets her loves her--she's a real charmer type. 

I look at her every day and wonder just what her former owner was thinking when they don't even try to look for this sweet girl when she didn't come home at night????? If my dog was missing, I'd be pounding the pavement trying everything I could to find her.

The up side is that I have this wonderful dog that someone else so easily discarded. If anyone is avoiding a rescue or shelter dog because they are afraid only dogs with issues and problems are there, think again. I found a wonderful dog at a rural shelter for a $25 adoption fee! Best $25 I've ever spent


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations on finding Lucy. I'm sure Lucy feels just as lucky that it was you she got to go home with. 

I feel the same way about Buck. He was seen being dumped from a vehicle and brought to a rescue. Every day I thank those heartless people that dumped him because I was able to adopt him and bring him home. He's the absolute best dog. He's priceless!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

LucyGoosy said:


> Back in January, I adopted my dog Lucy from a shelter. She had been picked up by a humane society officer in a rural area running loose and not claimed. She had no tags, no micro chip, and was wearing nothing but a too-big ratty worn out collar.
> 
> She was friendly, well adjusted, and was in good body weight and healthy when she was found. Someone must have owned her. My guess is, though, that she was owned by someone who had the attitude of "it's only a dog--if it runs away, it runs away--no big deal". It just amazes me that someone didn't care enough to come looking for this sweet dog.
> 
> ...




Yep i hear you loud and clear. Shelters even GAVE me two of my dogs and paid for all the shots and a spay. 


After some basic training they are "perfect" dogs. (at least three are, ones new) I don't understand how no one came to claim them, two of them were altered already, one was freshly groomed. One had training already in place. 

Good dogs end up in the shelter too!!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean. When we got Blackie he was an adolescent pup running around loose in town with a red collar on. Good weight, well taken care of...but two weeks had went by and his owners never once tried to claim him.

I look at him now and think, "Man, those people really missed out on a good dog. If they could only see him now." 

And what really saddened me was when a shelter dog came in to work for a bath and nueter...he was a young handsome yellow Lab mix and he was FULL of energy. And yet when I walked up to him he sat. Someone had taken the time to teach that hyper boy how to be polite and then he ended up in a shelter. Poor guy. I hope he finds a home.


----------

